# 6d w/ eos remote and tablet connection?



## Marsu42 (Feb 26, 2013)

Since I'll buy a 6d sooner or later, I'll need/want a compatible Android device for eos remote. Trouble is: Canon states that *tablets* are not guaranteed to work - has anyone got something like the Nexus 7 and tried it or are there any other links with experiences on this?


----------



## mathino (Feb 26, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Since I'll buy a 6d sooner or later, I'll need/want a compatible Android device for eos remote. Trouble is: Canon states that *tablets* are not guaranteed to work - has anyone got something like the Nexus 7 and tried it or are there any other links with experiences on this?



Hi,

I am currently waiting for my 6D to come and I'm gonna test it with my friend's Nexus 7, Nexus 4 and 2 other Android devices so I could tell in a couple of days.

I think there shouldn't be any issues with connection or so but we must live with lower resolution projected on higher resolution tablet. This is the only problem - Live View on tablet won't adjust itself to specific resolution. I think it should be (fixed) somewhere near 1280x720 - but I could be wrong.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 26, 2013)

mathino said:


> I am currently waiting for my 6D to come and I'm gonna test it with my friend's Nexus 7, Nexus 4 and 2 other Android devices so I could tell in a couple of days.



I'd appreciate that!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 26, 2013)

I've used my 6D with both the iPhone 4S and my Android Galaxy SIII and it worked fine. I've been super busy but I'll try to get around to trying it with my wife's Nexus 10 soon. I don't see why it wouldn't work fine.

One thing that is annoying with the way Canon did the 6D WiFi is when it goes to sleep, it resets the WiFi to OFF so you have to go through the connection process all over again. The only way to avoid this is to disable the camera sleep timer. I really wish they would have come up with a better way to do this. Maybe something intelligent like power down the WiFi radio to 2% and only shut it off after a longer period and let the camera sleep separately. You know, something elegant and functional like laptops have done for years.

Oh well...


----------



## PhotoShine (Feb 27, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Since I'll buy a 6d sooner or later, I'll need/want a compatible Android device for eos remote. Trouble is: Canon states that *tablets* are not guaranteed to work - has anyone got something like the Nexus 7 and tried it or are there any other links with experiences on this?



I have the 6d and Nexus 7. I have used the eos remote app to view and take shots with the 6d. Compatibility is great. It just works!

hope that helps.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 27, 2013)

PhotoShine said:


> I have the 6d and Nexus 7. I have used the eos remote app to view and take shots with the 6d. Compatibility is great. It just works! hope that helps.



It does , though I'm wondering why Canon writes that it isn't guaranteed to work - maybe they only test it on phones and/or the non-adapting resolution is the reason.


----------



## Skirball (Feb 28, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> PhotoShine said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 6d and Nexus 7. I have used the eos remote app to view and take shots with the 6d. Compatibility is great. It just works! hope that helps.
> ...



Android is open source and device manufactures modify the OS, sometimes significantly (e.g. Kindle Fire), for their own uses. It's an unfortunate consequence of open source, that it creates conflict issues. Canon is just covering their butts, any third-party manufacturer would do the same. One of the pluses to open source, is that if there was a conflict on a popular Android platform you can pretty much guarantee that developers would be on it ASAP. Go poke your nose in at XDA developers, those guys writing patches to stuff before the average user even knows it's a problem.

I've been working on flashing a custom ROM to my Kindle Fire HD for awhile now just so I could tether it to my camera. Looks like the 6D may fix that.


----------



## Dantana (Feb 28, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoShine said:
> ...



+1

I work for a company that develops mobile apps and I can tell you that keeping up with new Android hardware and software forks from device manufacturers really keeps our engineers busy. iOS is much more predictable since only one company is messing with the code. As Skirball says, Canon is just protecting themselves.

Nothing against Android (I have an SIII), developing for it is just complicated. It makes me thankful that I only have to deal with the art side of things.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Feb 28, 2013)

Apparently this is coming out in Android later in March. DPReview says its compatible with the 6D but I cant see any reference to it on the Spec page. Might be worth contacting them. 

http://www.satechi.net/index.php/smart-trigger-c 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/02/28/Satechi-introduces-iOS-Bluetooth-4-Smart-Trigger-for-Canon-cameras


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 28, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/02/28/Satechi-introduces-iOS-Bluetooth-4-Smart-Trigger-for-Canon-cameras



Why would I want to use this if Magic Lantern does it for zero cost?



> Manual Shot – Manual Shot mode gives photographers the ability to take long exposures while in bulb mode. This mode includes a switch to lock the shutter open to capture photographic techniques such as star trails, capturing fireworks or light painting.
> 
> Timed Shot – For advanced photography tasks such as time-lapses, Time Shot mode turns the iOS device into an intervalometer to capture and stitch together images of cool videos of traffic, weather or blooming flowers.


----------



## Skirball (Feb 28, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/02/28/Satechi-introduces-iOS-Bluetooth-4-Smart-Trigger-for-Canon-cameras
> ...


[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing. If you need to add a piece to it, why not just buy an intervalometer.


----------

